# I need help..



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey! Um.. I wanna make a Rito OC that looks like Kass. Should I? This lad is already perfect and I want a small piece of him for myself. 



https://imgur.com/d0lntGY


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 4, 2021)

You could possibly say he's a son of Kass. We know Kass has several daughters. Could be he has a traveling son who was never seen in game.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 4, 2021)

Should it be a clone copy though? His design is perfect


----------



## Luminouscales (Dec 4, 2021)

If you're making an exact visual replica: no one is stopping you, per se, but you should be aware that some people will take exception to such a character because it bears the same design.


----------



## Raever (Dec 4, 2021)

I'd recommend adding your own spin on it to be honest, be creative and have fun!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 4, 2021)

That's the bad thing.. I dunno HOW to make it my own. I DID find a reference sheet In my PC's folder dated to when right when the game came out though. 



https://imgur.com/mmUg0D9


Maybe it can be Kass's son? like Ra'ara said?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 4, 2021)

Simple, you draw them wearing something else, perhaps something in a different genre like a duster and fedora or something. Because dang it, laundry day happens, people, you just don't wear the same outfit 365 days a year unless you're a hermit. Even if they want to look identical and wear the same thing, it's just not possible to do that all the time and remain clean. "Here's a pic of me wearing some other stuff because my canon outfit is at the cleaners." 

That and I can see a different choice of colors, perhaps based off different macaw colorations. Scarlet macaw, or.... welp! Catalina macaw, harlequin macaw, greenwing macaw, or somethingthatisn'tquitea macaw.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 4, 2021)

True.. But his design is so perfect.. I just don't wanna make people upset because I have a ref sheet of a existing character

Also, blue and gold macaws are my fav species tbh


----------



## Raever (Dec 5, 2021)

If you want to steal a character and claim it as your own you likely won't be very supported as it's usually considered art theft unless it's a generalized species (ex. pokemon) and even then most poke'sona's have something that seperates them from others (ex. a scarf, a special marking, a tuft of hair, etc). I think that you should think about why you like the species and character and go off of that. Make it more your own, even if you're just choosing a fancy outfit or something.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2021)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> True.. But his design is so perfect.. I just don't wanna make people upset because I have a ref sheet of a existing character
> 
> Also, blue and gold macaws are my fav species tbh


If you re-use an existing character as your own this is exactly what's gonna happen, and rightly so. You don't use other people's character designs as your own without first getting consent from the creator.

Derivate work is fine tho, as in fanfiction, fanart etc.

But if you want it to be your own OC the furthest you can go is let yourself be inspired by the original source and come up with something different that captures the same style.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 5, 2021)

Tbh I was in your shoes once. I watched the first episode of Batman: The Animated Series and loved Man-Bat the moment he appeared on screen. It didn't take long before I started designing a character that was inspired from him. While Dusty is inspired from Man-Bat, he looks pretty different and unique in his own right (biased opinion here).

I wanted a character that was different but had a similar charm, so this is what I came up with:






Here's Man-Bat:






So yeah. While the character's design is "perfect," you can make something different but just as perfect (in your own eyes). I hope this helps. o3o​


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2021)

Consoomerism won't make you happy on the long term.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Consoomerism won't make you happy on the long term.


go home to potemkin, Frank, your drunk.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 5, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> go home to potemkin, Frank, your drunk.


?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 5, 2021)

Raever said:


> If you want to steal a character and claim it as your own you likely won't be very supported as it's usually considered art theft unless it's a generalized species (ex. pokemon) and even then most poke'sona's have something that seperates them from others (ex. a scarf, a special marking, a tuft of hair, etc). I think that you should think about why you like the species and character and go off of that. Make it more your own, even if you're just choosing a fancy outfit or something.


True, that's what I did to my Scolipede character lol


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 5, 2021)

I just had the greatest revelation while I was in the shower. I can make a Rito sona that's based off Kass. BUT. It'll be his unseen son, and instead of playing a accordion, he'll play a panflute or a viola

Thoughts?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 6, 2021)

?


----------



## Raever (Dec 6, 2021)

Good luck, dude. There are artists that do character redesigns (as comms) if you need something fresh.


----------

